
PSA: Bountysource charges a 10% fee whether or not your bounty is earned - quisquous
I heard about Bountysource on HN and I thought I&#x27;d give it a try. I pledged $100 for an enhancement to a project I like and I opted for a 90 day limit. The 90 days came and went. Bountysource didn&#x27;t refund my money. I emailed them asking them to do so and they did. But they didn&#x27;t refund my money to my Paypal account (through which I had paid the bounty up front). Instead they refunded it to my Bountysource balance. They then charged me $10 to move the funds back to Paypal.<p>So, shame on me for not reading the fine print--I assumed I&#x27;d get all my money back if the bounty wasn&#x27;t successfully claimed. I don&#x27;t find the policy unreasonable--they gotta support the site somehow I suppose. But now that I know I&#x27;m charged for taking money out, I&#x27;m less inclined to put money in. Seems to me they&#x27;d be better off charging only when there&#x27;s a &#x27;win&#x27; for everyone to feel good about.<p>Anyway, caveat emptor.
======
smeyer
Unless they've changed their web page, I wouldn't really call this fine print.
It's in the FAQ and it looks to be in massive print at the top of the Fees
page.

~~~
quisquous
Fair enough, the font is big. Nonetheless, I wasn't clear on that point going
in, and I read the FAQ before pledging. I'd say I was reading it through a
certain lens, expecting one thing and failing to notice the contradiction to
my expectation in their policy. That's my mistake, like I said. I figure
others might have the same bias and make the same mistake in their reading of
the FAQ, thus the PSA.

------
quisquous
Also, I was charged a $2.91 fee by PayPal for the Bountysource refund, so I
netted $87.09 back from my original $100 pledge.

